# My Peru Black



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

JUNK YARD


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

love the second picture with the glowing red eye, looks like its ready to fire some LASER lol


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

How big is he? Are his eyes red yet?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet black peruvian rhom you got!...You are getting a pretty impressive collection of piranhas in your arsenal!...Your black rhom rocks like a BILLY IDOL concert!!!...


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

bricklr said:


> How big is he? Are his eyes red yet?


lil over 4 inches or so.... picky eater


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I'd enter the 3rd pic down in the POTM...

Great looking fish!


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I read your feedback for Aquascape. Wow! 4 more blacks! You must have a ton of tanks!


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)

bricklr said:


> I read your feedback for Aquascape. Wow! 4 more blacks! You must have a ton of tanks!


im down to three tanks. i kept 1 and sold the other 3 blacks. i wanted and got blue diamond from AE Aquatics....... I suggest going threw them first over aquascape....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

a beauty for sure my friend


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> a beauty for sure my friend


I concur


----------

